# [Arranque] udev needs service(s) udev-mount(Solucionado)

## Popolous

¡Hola!

Después de la última actualización masiva de mi sistema Gentoo, al arrancar me encuentro con el error arriba mencionado:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ERROR: udev needs service(s) udev-mount
> 
> 

 

Este error aparece en diversos puntos a lo largo del proceso de arranque, siendo la primera vez antes de cargar los módulos. Además, con este error no carga las reglas de udev, con lo cual mi tarjeta wireless que tengo en 70-persistent-net.rules renombrada a eth1 la deja como wlan0.

He mirado en rc-update show y he puesto el servicio udev-mount en el nivel sysinit. El servicio udev también aparece en el nivel sysinit, pero sigue apareciendo el error.

El fichero /etc/conf.d/rc parece correcto y no sé dónde más mirar ni qué hacer para solucionar este error en el arranque.

A ver si me podéis dar alguna pista o ayuda sobre cómo solucionar esto.

¡Saludos!Last edited by Popolous on Wed Oct 21, 2009 7:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Coghan

Aunque no lo dices parece que estás usando openrc, cuando acutalizas a la rama ~arch se usa este paquete para manejar los servicios. Los elog de portage te indican mucha información cuando instalas/actualizas paquetes, es conveniente seguirlos. si este es tu caso, el elog de openrc te indica unos pasos y una guía:

 *Quote:*   

>         elog "You should now update all files in /etc, using etc-update"
> 
>         elog "or equivalent before restarting any services or this host."
> 
>         elog
> ...

 

Uno de los puntos importantes es usar etc-update o dispatch-conf, además /etc/conf.d/rc queda obsoleto por /etc/rc.conf. Todo esto está en la guía que se indica. Aquí la tienes en castellano:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/openrc-migration.xm

----------

## Popolous

Muchas gracias Coghan, la verdad que como tenía un montón de paquetes a instalar, como finalizó la compilación con éxito no me fijé en los mensajes (fallo mío). Le echaré un vistazo a la guía a ver si lo resuelvo.

¡Saludos!

----------

## Popolous

¡Hola!

He seguido los pasos que indicas en la guía, pero el error persiste....He recompilado udev y sigue sin iniciarse correctamente. ¿Alguna otra idea? Buscando en google por el error en sí no encuentro tampoco ninguna solución.

¡Saludos!

----------

## Coghan

Comprueba que tienes el script udev-mount en /etc/init.d/ 

```
ls -ls |grep udev
```

Si existe comprueba que está iniciado 

```
rc-status -a |grep udev-mount
```

Si no existe se debe instalar con el paquete sys-fs/udev, revisa que has lanzado correctamente etc-update y que sustituyes el archivo /etc/init.d/udev-mount por el nuevo instalado

Prueba a lanzar a mano udev-mount y mira si da errores 

```
/etc/init.d/udev-mount restart
```

----------

## Popolous

¡Hola!

He hecho las comprobaciones que me indicas y todo estaba aparentemente bien. Al final, rebajé la versión de udev (de la 146-r1 a la 146) y todo volvió a funcionar correctamente. Debe ser algún bug de la nueva versión.

Voy a intentar actualizar el árbol del Portage y el sistema a ver si hay una versión nueva que no tenga el fallo. Si no es así, publicaré un reporte de bug.

Lo que ahora me da problemas es el dhcpcd, pero voy a ver si consigo solucionarlo y si no, os preguntaré.

Marco el asunto como resuelto.

¡Saludos!

----------

